

My experience in creating Fastr, a Ruby Web Framework - chrismoos
http://chrismoos.com/2010/06/08/fastr-ruby-web-framework/

======
chuhnk
While this is a work in progress I think rails could learn from it. The use of
eventmachine at the core for handling requests and responses is brilliant. I
hope to see more of this in the future.

